# cooler master "X Dock"



## galbrecht71 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm going to be building a computer in March using the Coolermaster Storm Trooper chassis. In its description it lists a feature called an X Dock which I assume is to use with a 2.5" SSD drive. My question is this, is there anything else I can use that for until the price of solid state drives comes back down to a reasonable level?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Other forums I've read regarding the "X-Dock" on that chassis, they've been using it for standard SATA hard drives. There's no reason, (technically or otherwise) why it should be limited to SSD drives.


----------



## galbrecht71 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------

